# frameset - inhalt verschiebung verhindern bei scrollbar



## sound (30. September 2005)

ich habe eine frameset mit fixem top frame darunter ein inhaltsframe.
nun habe ich in beiden frames eine tabelle mit fixer breite zentriert.
wenn jetzt der inhalt genug lang ist bekomme ich einen scrollbalken, und der inhalt springt natürlich etwas nach links und zerstört somit mein layout da die beiden tabellen nicht mehr genau untereinander sind (tabelle im im inhaltsframe etwas nach links verschoben.

gibt es eine lösung dafür?


----------



## Maik (30. September 2005)

Wenn der vertikale Scrollbalken nachträglich eingeblendet wird, lässt sich die daraus resultierende Verschiebung auch nicht verhindern.

Einzige Lösung (für den IE): die CSS-Eigenschaft *overflow:scroll*, die den Scrollbalken auch dann anzeigt, wenn der Seiteninhalt nicht länger als der Viewport ist.


----------



## sound (30. September 2005)

gibt es keine lösung mit einem genialen tabellenaufbau (verschachtelung von tabellen, pixel, % ....) das design zentriert aufzubauen ohne das es bei erscheinen des scrollbars "hüpft"?

ich bin am probieren aber hab noch keine lösung gefunden


----------



## Maik (30. September 2005)

sound hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibt es keine lösung mit einem genialen tabellenaufbau (verschachtelung von tabellen, pixel, % ....) das design zentriert aufzubauen ohne das es bei erscheinen des scrollbars "hüpft"?


Nein, wenn der Seiteninhalt länger als der Viewport ist, wird ein Scrollbalken eingeblendet, der den Inhalt automatisch nach links verschiebt.


----------



## nero_85 (3. Oktober 2005)

Ich habs so gelöst:

In den header der index-Datei:


```
html{
    height:100.1%;
}
```


----------

